# Meet Teddy!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

While many of you were enjoying National's, this little guy came into our lives..he is 15 weeks old, and 2.8 lbs of fun! Teddy is my Eva's(at Rainbow Bridge) nephew..he is from Always Maltese. I have not had a little boy in a very long time, and he is definitely ALL boy!:HistericalSmiley:Rose and Lily have already accepted him..they get along great!:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh My Gosh is he ever adorable! :wub: Congratulations on your new little man, your going to love having a boy, i know i do! How do the girls and he get along? Again congratulations on your little sweetie!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Absolutely adorable--congratulations--enjoy him!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Puppy! What a beautiful baby, he's so so cute.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

April I'm thrilled for you:chili:, Teddy is just adorable. :wub::wub:
How about having his name Ted E Bear:innocent: 
I love his BIG eyes:wub:
you have a keeper for sure:wub:

April your so pretty:wub: inside and out.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What a beautiful puppy!!!! I'm so happy for you April.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

So so adorable!! I absolutely love the name teddy


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh gosh he is adorable. What a wonderful little bundle. Congrats.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

He is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## sassysharay (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh my goodness. Such a cutie. :feet::heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Teddy is sooo adorable! :wub::wub:

April you look glowingly beautiful. I am so happy for you.:tender:

You will love having a little boy as an addition to your family. :wub2:

I think Teddy looks a lot like a little baby Snowball to me. Snowball often has that same look in his eyes. 

Congratulations and enjoy your new precious fluff baby boy!:wub: I love Teddy's name, too.:wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Teddy is absolutely that cutest little Malt!!! Wishing you the very best of luck with him.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, April, I am so happy for you. Teddy is absolutely adorable. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh April he's just beautiful!!!! I'm so happy for you, and glad that the girls are taking to him!!!oh those boys are something else, aren't they???


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness, what an adorable little sweetheart. Congratulations!


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

He look so white and fluffy!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh my, how adorable! You really were busy while nationals were on. Congratulations April, I'm sure you are having a ball.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Welcome Teddy!*

Congrats April! Welcome Teddy! 
_Soooooooooooooooo _Cute!:Cute Malt:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Co granulations, he's just adorable!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations April!
Teddy is a doll! I love his big eyes.:wub:
Boys are trouble! You are in for some fun for sure!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness. Congradulations. Teddy is so adorable. And I will tell you a little secret if you promise not to tell anyone - boys are so much easier than girls once you teach them to aim properly :HistericalSmiley: All kidding aside, you must be so thrilled, this is so unexpected. Hope he brings you lots of joy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I totally agree w/Water, April---such a nice surprise & so much better than going to Nationals! Congratulations! I love boys. I am so, so happy for you!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He is adorable. I love my boys! Congratulations.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow Wee!!!!!! :w00t: .....You've got a new baby boy!!!!! :wub::wub:

He's a cutie pie alright! A boy....I never thought of you getting a boy, but they are so lovable. :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

April, he is perfect! Yes, the boys are rascals! Riley is from Always Maltese. Congratulations!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations! What a beautiful little boy!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What a wonderful surprise!!! Congrats 
April, and welcome to the SM family, Teddy!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Oh My Gosh is he ever adorable! Congratulations on your new little man, your going to love having a boy, i know i do! How do the girls and he get along? Again congratulations on your little sweetie!


Thanks, Debbie! It has been a long time since I had a boy...everyone is getting along great! :wub:



kd1212 said:


> Absolutely adorable--congratulations--enjoy him!


 Thank you so much.



Matilda's mommy said:


> April I'm thrilled for you, Teddy is just adorable.
> How about having his name Ted E Bear
> I love his BIG eyes
> you have a keeper for sure
> ...


 Awe, thank you, Paula..you are so sweet...like your name..:wub:



maggie's mommy said:


> What a beautiful puppy!!!! I'm so happy for you April.


Thank you so much, dear. He does have a very nice coat.. 



CorkieYorkie said:


> So so adorable!! I absolutely love the name teddy


Thank you, me, too!



jane and addison said:


> Oh gosh he is adorable. What a wonderful little bundle. Congrats.


Thank you so much!:wub:



maggieh said:


> He is adorable! Congratulations!


 Thank you so much, Maggie!:wub:



sassysharay said:


> Oh my goodness. Such a cutie. :feet:


Thank you..



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Teddy is sooo adorable!
> 
> April you look glowingly beautiful. I am so happy for you.:tender:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Marie! Snowball has always been a very handsome boy.. 



Snuggle's Mom said:


> Little Teddy is absolutely that cutest little Malt!!! Wishing you the very best of luck with him.


Thank you so much..I need it.:innocent:



Sylie said:


> Oh, April, I am so happy for you. Teddy is absolutely adorable.


Awe, thank you, dear!:wub:



Furbabies mom said:


> Oh April he's just beautiful!!!! I'm so happy for you, and glad that the girls are taking to him!!!oh those boys are something else, aren't they???


Thanks, Deborah! You know what they say.."boys will be boys!":HistericalSmiley::blink:



pippersmom said:


> Oh my goodness, what an adorable little sweetheart. Congratulations!


Thank you:wub:



Ashley21 said:


> He look so white and fluffy!


Yes he is..



Maglily said:


> Oh my, how adorable! You really were busy while nationals were going on. Congratulations April, I'm sure you are having a ball.


Thank you so much, dear Brenda! Kisses to Jodi



LOVE_BABY said:


> Congrats April! Welcome Teddy!
> _Soooooooooooooooo _Cute!


Thank you!



lydiatug said:


> Co granulations, he's just adorable!


Thank you, dear.



Kathleen said:


> Congratulations April!
> Teddy is a doll! I love his big eyes.
> Boys are trouble! You are in for some fun for sure!


He is keeping me VERY busy..:HistericalSmiley:



wkomorow said:


> Oh my goodness. Congradulations. Teddy is so adorable. And I will tell you a little secret if you promise not to tell anyone - boys are so much easier than girls once you teach them to aim properly All kidding aside, you must be so thrilled, this is so unexpected. Hope he brings you lots of joy.


 Thanks, Walter..you are hilarious!:HistericalSmiley:



edelweiss said:


> I totally agree w/Water, April---such a nice surprise & so much better than going to Nationals! Congratulations! I love boys. I am so, so happy for you!


Thank you, dear Sandi!((hugs)):wub:



mdbflorida said:


> He is adorable. I love my boys! Congratulations.


Thank you so much!



The A Team said:


> Wow Wee!!!!!! .....You've got a new baby boy!!!!!
> 
> He's a cutie pie alright! A boy....I never thought of you getting a boy, but they are so lovable.


I know..I never thought I would get another boy, either.. I think because he is related to my Eva..but my first Malt was a boy. 



sherry said:


> April, he is perfect! Yes, the boys are rascals! Riley is from Always Maltese. Congratulations!


Thanks, Sherry! Teddy is a rascal, all right, but a sweet rascal..



Madison's Mom said:


> Congratulations! What a beautiful little boy!


 Thank you, Glenda..he is a great example of the breed.



Bailey&Me said:


> What a wonderful surprise!!! Congrats
> April, and welcome to the SM family, Teddy!


Thanks, Nida! Teddy is a surprise to me, too! :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

April❤❤❤ I am so happy for you!! Always Maltese are beautiful dogs. I am sure Teddy will heal your heart❤❤


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

elly said:


> April❤❤❤ I am so happy for you!! Always Maltese are beautiful dogs. I am sure Teddy will heal your heart❤❤


 Awe..you are so sweet, Cathy!:wub: Thank you!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Congratulations April...So happy that you have a new little boy to love and spoil 

Congratulations Teddy...You hit the jackpot in the Mommy-prize! You are gonna be so spoiled and loved.

Welcome to the SM family...little One


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

I can hardly stand it. I wanna jump through the screen and kiss his whole face off!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a cutie....more pictures !!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

T....................Today I'm just seeing this:Sunny Smile:

E....................Excited and happy for you indeed:yahoo:

D....................(How) Did you keep such a secret plan to get Teddy? 

D....................(How) Did you come about getting him and how far did you have to travel to get this treasure? Tell us, tell usarty:

Y.....................Yes, he is a cutie-Ta-Tooddie



C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S, he is a :good post - perfect






.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well what do you know? I go out of the country for a couple of weeks and YOU HAVE A NEW PUPPY!
Teddy is just adorable. What a face. :wub::wub: I'm so happy for you, April. You deserve the joy he will bring. Eva will always be a part of your heart but Teddy will make you smile more again. Can't wait to see him grow up.
I love having a male. They're very loving and sweet. Will love watching Tedd grow up.:aktion033:


----------



## Lisa-Maria (May 9, 2015)

Oh my... he is a cutie! Congratulations!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Congratulations April...So happy that you have a new little boy to love and spoil
> 
> Congratulations Teddy...You hit the jackpot in the Mommy-prize! You are gonna be so spoiled and loved.
> 
> Welcome to the SM family...little One


Thank you so much!



Cupidsmommy said:


> I can hardly stand it. I wanna jump through the screen and kiss his whole face off!!!


 I know what you mean:HistericalSmiley:



cyndrae said:


> What a cutie....more pictures !!


Thank you, Cindy!



Piccolina said:


> T....................Today I'm just seeing this:Sunny Smile:
> 
> E....................Excited and happy for you indeed:yahoo:
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sammy..it was not planned..I found out he was available on FB and just asked the questions..he is related to my precious Eva..he was flown up and hand delivered to me by Always Maltese in Alabama..there is a long waiting list for girls and as you know, they are pricey..my first Malt was a boy..:wub:



Snowbody said:


> Well what do you know? I go out of the country for a couple of weeks and YOU HAVE A NEW PUPPY!
> Teddy is just adorable. What a face. :wub::wub: I'm so happy for you, April. You deserve the joy he will bring. Eva will always be a part of your heart but Teddy will make you smile more again. Can't wait to see him grow up.
> I love having a male. They're very loving and sweet. Will love watching Tedd grow up.:aktion033:


Thank you, dear Susan..Eva will always be my heart dog..she was one in a billion:crying:Teddy will be my last..I am not getting any younger..hoping he will make it to 15..I have adored Maltese for 18 years and counting..guess I'll always love them:wub:



Lisa-Maria said:


> Oh my... he is a cutie! Congratulations!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your beautiful puppy!


----------



## winterfluff (Feb 16, 2015)

What a little darling!
He has such expressive eyes.
Congratulations!
:aktion033::chili::aktion033:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats to your little, precious boy, April! What a wonderful surprise!

He's such a pretty puppy and I love his dark, expressive eyes!

Always Maltese are stunningly beautiful and so is your little boy! I'm happy to hear everything went well with the delivery! 

Looking forward to many more photos of him and your adorable girls! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

donnad said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful puppy!


Thank you so much, Donna:wub:



winterfluff said:


> What a little darling!
> He has such expressive eyes.
> Congratulations!
> :aktion033::chili::aktion033:


Thank you! 



Alexa said:


> Congrats to your little, precious boy, April! What a wonderful surprise!
> 
> He's such a pretty puppy and I love his dark, expressive eyes!
> 
> ...


Awe, thanks so much, Alexandra! So nice to hear from you! Your girls are gorgeous!:wub:


----------

